# check to see if my flexing goes parallel.. Hurry do a parallel check on it.



## track400meters1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Check for parallel.. How far below or above parallel was i? hurry check it.




6'1 and 211lbs here


----------



## SFW (Sep 11, 2012)

Why are you so fucking jacked? Are you praying to zeus? Beelzebub? Lucifer? i want answers NOW gdi!


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 11, 2012)

Do you take muscle tech and maybe even Russian bear?


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2012)

Maybe the op is wearing 'magical underwear'......


----------



## track400meters1 (Sep 11, 2012)

going to have to pose more soon and work on posing


----------



## track400meters1 (Sep 11, 2012)

was it parallel


----------



## track400meters1 (Sep 11, 2012)

right now im eating food


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2012)

Please tell us exactly what you eat, how many chews[per bite],do you move your Bowels in the A.M or P.M.  .. How many fingers am I holding up??????


----------



## track400meters1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Just got back from the track... did 900 meter repeats.. Now doing dumbell curls in my basement and watching tv... Cant believe how powerful im becoming all naturally. im so hot.


----------



## track400meters1 (Sep 12, 2012)

I cant believe that im getting this powerful and im all  natural.. Im going to have to use oil next time to really show my definition..


----------



## Z499 (Sep 12, 2012)

Or you can eat shit until you realize how much of a tool you are


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## track400meters1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Going to the track again at 9pm to really do some 700 meter repeats... Dont know exact times that i want to run yet.. Ill have to do calculations on exactly what time i want to run the 700 meters in.. After i get done doing those ill be ready to go lifting and do a very tough lifting session.. prob about 3 hours long... Im going to really go for some personal records.


----------



## Z499 (Sep 12, 2012)

Scrubs - Oh, my God; I care so little, I almost passed out - YouTube


----------



## track400meters1 (Sep 14, 2012)

Going to the track again now to see if i can work on my definition and strength levels... going to do 800 meter repeats..


----------

